# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Animal Jungle in Virginia Beach, VA

## Carlos

Normally I won't discuss wrong set-ups or animal health at shops because of worker's tendency to ignore the customer.  Today made an exception when noticed one of four "4 Spot _C. cranwelli"_ babys with a prolapse.  So talked to this young gentleman (John) and his reaction was positive.  He got frog critter cage and checked on animal while I suggested how to deal with it.  

Upon examination noticed it was not a normal prolapse; but appears the whole rear half of frog has fluid or gas and the pressure is apparently pushing the intestinal wall out.  Gave them a couple of suggestions, and as I left with my small crickets saw them changing the frog's bath.  To my surprise, as I went to the cashier, was told there was no charge for my crickets and noticed John had marked the bag NC  :Smile:  .

----------

Canetoadgirl

----------


## Heather

This is nice to hear. It's not often the stores care. Hopefully the next time you swing by for crickets his prolapse will have shrunk and gone back in. 

Any idea of the cause? Too large of prey? Wrong substrate..ingested? Lack of humidity?

----------


## Carlos

Don't think it's lack of humidity Heather, because they keep the babies in water with a little stone to climb on.  Think could be couple things.  If fluid pushed intestines out, edema could be cause by too low temps in the locked enclosed area where they keep the critter keepers.  My advise was to check temps in there and keep them 80-84F.  Another possibility is that their AC went out a few days ago and that area got over 90 before they turned out lights.  If the heat damaged the frog's kidney and lymph hearts to failure; it's probably going to die.  

Other than that; if it's gas, maybe frog as an acute bacterial attack in which case will need antibiotics.  Called today to follow up; but attendant was off and person who answer phone did not new anything about the frog  :Frown:  .  Will call tomorrow morning and will try to find out how is frog.

----------


## Heather

True, I missed that part. Hopefully the soak will help.

----------


## Carlos

> True, I missed that part. Hopefully the soak will help.


It did Heather!  Saw John on Monday and he told me the gas bloating receded within 48 hours and the prolapse went back in.  Guess it was a bacterial attack and leaving the frog in Melafix solution bath took care of problem  :Smile:  .

----------


## Heather

Yay!  :Smile:  That's awesome, and relieving  :Smile: .

----------


## COREY

GOOD JOB MENTAT!! =)  Makes me happy.  HIGH FIVE =)

----------


## Kabikano

> It did Heather! Saw John on Monday and he told me the gas bloating receded within 48 hours and the prolapse went back in. Guess it was a bacterial attack and leaving the frog in Melafix solution bath took care of problem  .


That is dope! Great job on your part and John's part for listening and acting on your advice!

----------


## mrzoggs

I am glad to hear everything went well. I shop at this place very often. I will admit, there are some things I do not like about how they keep their animals, but they are a business, they cant build a perfect vivarium for an animal they will sell within a few days. I just don't like when I see dead dried up varaderos at the bottom of their vivarium... or multiple species of dart frogs in the same vivariums. I understand mixing sometimes for a small amount of time is ok but when you have luecs and santa isabels in the same tank, Im not too sure that will end up very good. The guys in the reptile room seem to be very responsive to information you are trying to give them though. They definitely like to learn, I will give them that. I think they should join a frog forum to learn the specifics on how to take care of certain frogs. Anyways, since you are in va beach, maybe we can link up and have a beer and talk frogs. If you are on facebook, search up "Va Froggers" its a local group.

----------


## Carlos

> I am glad to hear everything went well... Anyways, since you are in va beach, maybe we can link up and have a beer and talk frogs. If you are on facebook, search up "Va Froggers" its a local group.


Thank you  :Smile:  !  John does not work there anymore but the personnel and manager of the reptile/amphib/invert section do listen to customer concerns.  I don't have or desire to open an FB account; but do appreciate the invite to meet and talk frogs.  Got some travel scheduled for next week (if debt ceiling does not crash the economy) but will contact you upon my return to schedule a meet.  Good luck with your Red-Eyed Leaf Frog breeding!

----------

